# Lab Med and ICD 10



## wdove53 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in need of knowing approximately how many ICD 10 codes there may be for Laboratory Medicine.  I researched and can't find anything on line.  Anyone know


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lab Med in ICD-10 ??*

I don't find 'Laboratory Medicine' in the indexes of neither ICD-9-CM nor ICD-10-CM. Do you have a list of ICD-9-CM diagnosis names that you want to trace to ICD-10-CM?

You can download ICD-10-CM in files so you can do your own research.  To save some time, you might start with the 'cross-walk' files which are entitled GEMs (general equivalence mappings) to see if they help you. After that, you can unzip the index and tabular files so you can dive into ICD-10, yourself.

2012 ICD-10-CM:
https://www.cms.gov/ICD10/11b14_2012_ICD10CM_and_GEMs.asp#TopOfPage
2012 ICD-10-PCS:
https://www.cms.gov/ICD10/11b15_2012_ICD10PCS.asp#TopOfPage 

The above webpages have links to other ICD-10 related topics.

​


----------



## wdove53 (Jan 17, 2012)

*icd 10*

Ron;   thank you for your help. I will log in to your suggestions.  appreciated.  i will be doing a training for Lab Med conversions and need more info.  thanks


----------

